# L46 Hypancistrus Zebra Feeding Time!



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

A short video of my L46 tank during feeding time -


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee sooo nice!! Looking great Carlos


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Brandon they are so cute. Checked out your other two videos too. The henlei are so neat to watch.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

are those bloodworms? fed to the L046


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Pam! Those hens and these L46 are my personal projects. 

Holiday, yes they are bloodworms.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

How big around are the hens and what size tank are they in?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

how many cubes of bloodworms did you put in there? LOL

Gorgeous fish~


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> How big around are the hens and what size tank are they in?


My smallest female is about 14 inches around, and the largest is 16 inches around. The male is in between. Right now they're in a 240, and are being transferred into a 1000 gal. indoor pond that I'm currently constructing. Should be up and running by Christmas.



Beijing08 said:


> how many cubes of bloodworms did you put in there? LOL
> 
> Gorgeous fish~


I don't use cubes, I use 1lb slabs- that was just a small chunk off the corner


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Love to see pics when it is done.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> I don't use cubes, I use 1lb slabs- that was just a small chunk off the corner


Wow...is that how much they are capable of consuming or is it because you needed a good shot of these guys so you lured them out


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> Wow...is that how much they are capable of consuming or is it because you needed a good shot of these guys so you lured them out


Both actually lol

I don't feed every day, so I typically lean more on the side of underfeeding, unless I'm playing around with spawning strategies. When I checked on the tank this morning, it was spotless, so they are capable of consuming this much in a pretty short period of time.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bcarlos said:


> Both actually lol
> 
> I don't feed every day, so I typically lean more on the side of underfeeding, unless I'm playing around with spawning strategies. When I checked on the tank this morning, it was spotless, so they are capable of consuming this much in a pretty short period of time.


wow, how much current do you have in that tank? 
I'd assume on the higher side.


----------

